

How Facebook Exposed Us All as Freaks - edw519
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/16-02/pl_brown

======
imsteve
So I was at this wild assed party last weekend and suddenly realized that all
the damn girls were taking pictures like crazy. Most supposedly showed up on
facebook the next day. Damnit.

Traffic light cameras aren't destroying our privacy, it's girls with cameras.

~~~
as
I keep thinking how we'll be the first generation who won't be able to get
over our youthful indiscretions. They're all captured and archived online for
posterity. 20 years from now it'll be pretty much a given than you can run a
search and find bad goth poetry by your investment banker.

~~~
kirubakaran
I wrote about this some time ago. Here is the link if interested:
[http://kirubakaran.blogspot.com/2007/08/comes-back-to-
bite-y...](http://kirubakaran.blogspot.com/2007/08/comes-back-to-bite-you-
in.html)

